# I am soo aggravated! Can anyone answer this for me?



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I was looking on line today and noticed that eharlequin is giving away a free book everyday until January 2nd. I thought maybe I could try one and see. 
Here's the problem: 
They use either: 1) adobe reader 2) microsoft reader or 3) mobipocket reader. Ok. Am I just dense or can these only be read on your computer? I can't seem to figure out how to get it over to my Kindle. Any ideas?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> Here's the problem:
> They use either: 1) adobe reader 2) microsoft reader or 3) mobipocket reader. Ok. Am I just dense or can these only be read on your computer? I can't seem to figure out how to get it over to my Kindle. Any ideas?


You can read the Mobipocket format on your Kindle. Just download it to you computer then upload it to your Kindle via USB.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You can read Mobipocket as long as it is not secure. Soapy, if you give me a link, I'll try to download a book and report back.

L


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie,

I appreciate it. I thought it would be nice to try but am just aggravating myself. I have both the adobe and the mobipocket versions now but am stuck there.

http://ebooks.eharlequin.com/1D668CA3-4E4D-48E8-9136-721D0D4AC936/10/126/en/Default.htm

Soapy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

The Mobipocket version is secure.  See this on the free book page:

Mobipocket eBook
Protected content: Mobipocket "PID" required to open the eBook
Device Restrictions: Usable on up to 3 supported devices (PC or PDA)


If you've gone through any of the various methods to obtain your Kindle PID, you may be able to get it to work. I've never had any luck with those, myself.


----------



## saltraker (Nov 10, 2008)

One of the easiest things to do is download the pdf file, send it to your Kindle email and, within seconds, you should have it on your Kindle.  Works like a charm for me.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I tried the pdf file but that didn't work either. I received an email back stating it was not one of the supported documents. I have sent pdf's to my kindle before so I thought there was something wrong there too.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry, I steered you wrong. I never imagined that a free book would have DRM protection.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Quite alright Jeff. Just didn't think it would be a problem to get a free book. Can always read it on my computer if worse comes to worse. Not!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a free book on the Random House website that also has DRM protection.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> There is a free book on the Random House website that also has DRM protection.


Do you have a link to this?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry I took so long to get back to you, Soapy. It does appear that the book is secure and you won't be able to put it on your Kindle. I downloaded the Mobipocket version and it opened right up in the mobipocket reader. If the PDF is not converting, I suspect that means it has the DRM, too.

Too bad this can't be finagled onto a Kindle.

L


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

That's alright Leslie. I appreciate everyone's help. I guess it was not meant to be. Bummer.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I tested this out today, and I am appalled. You have to give eHarlequin your name and address, which didn't make me happy, but OK, they can spam me a little. I then downloaded the "PDF" version of the "free" ebook. This downloads an ETF file, which is really a pointer to the actual file. I opened this in Adobe Acrobat, which then downloaded the PDF ebook, which then went through some riggamarole and then sent me to the Adobe DRM Activator site, where apparently I am to install something that will "activate" my software.

I could read the book from Acrobat, but I cannot save it as another format, and the PDF would not open in Stanza.

This is one of the reasons it is taking so long for ebooks to go mainstream. If you have to go through this kind of inane process just to put one one your chosen device, it turns people off.



Welcome to the Adobe DRM Activator Site said:


> To view protected PDF files such as Digital Editions, you must first activate your Adobe® Reader® or Acrobat® software. Activation is a one-time process and will enable you to view and share Digital Editions on multiple computers or mobile devices.
> 
> To identify yourself for activation, you must sign in using your Adobe ID. You have an Adobe ID if you have shopped in the Adobe Store or used Adobe Online Services.


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

You might try the kindle auto e-book converter ( see my post "another gem " )
http://www.deadmessengers.net/forum/index.php?topic=676.0
This converts pdf to mobi ( I'm not sure it will work - but worth a try )


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Aren't the Microsoft Reader files in .LIT format? If so, you might be able to convert those using the AdLib (?) program. I used to read those on my iPaq, but they may also be DRM for certain books.

My PC died yesterday, so I don't have the application or link right now.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

For books in .lit format, you can convert them with the AmberLit converter.

L


----------

